

Experience with Using Python as a Primary Language - dilipray
http://hplgit.github.com/edu/uiopy/uiopy.html

======
jordigh
I personally also think it's high time to abandon Matlab:

    
    
        https://abandonmatlab.wordpress.com/2009/07/23/hello-world/
    

We've bred a community of scientific programmers who learn Matlab and teach
Matlab, locking in generations of scientific hackers to an inferior
programming language due to cultural inertia. It is time for change.

